# A different way i rescued my cat Foxy...



## Wild_kitten (Aug 2, 2004)

Foxy is now at the rainbow bridge  two weeks ago this very day she had to go. But the story of how i got her is terrible yet heart warming for me. When i was 11, i went to the hairdressers with my mum, i had a watch on that had a white kitten on the face and the hairdresser said her cat looked like it....well....then she continued to tell ushow she was going to have her 11yr old cat foxy put down because she was having a baby. This shocked both me and my mum as we couldnt believe someone would put a cat to sleep just because a baby was coming into the world. When i was born my family had already had 1yr old kittens so i grew up with those two cats and i didnt turn out for the worse (well i am a manic cat lover but hey :lol: )
So anyways, we said to this hairdresser that we would gladly welcome this cat into our home, and so we did. THe shocking thing was is that Foxy was the most affectionate, sweet, loving cat who wouldnt harm a fly and so we could not understand why her owner was going to put her down.
We had 7 wonderful years with Foxy and we all miss her terribly, i am bringing home two rescued kittens tomorrow, and i will make sure they see the wonderful picture of foxy and know who she is  thankyou for reading!x


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

That reminds me of my rabbit wesley, who I still have.

He had snuffalufgus at the pet shop he was in, they treated for it for months, I think 3 in total. The area manager came and said he was not to be treated anymore because of the cost and he was to big to sell, the breeder rufused to have him back because it had been so long so the store was going to put him down. Thats when I came in and took him home. I took him to the vet who had been treating him to nuter him for me (He was going to live with my girls) and she said the viral infection of snufalufagus had gone- he wouldnt pass it onto my other rabbits. Well the only sad thing is about 2 months later they BOTH contracted it. They live happy lives, wesley is a little porker and has my two girls rapped around his paw, ive seen them both grooming him before now, and hes laying there like lord muck!
He wont live as long as most rabbits, and sadly nor will my other two, but while I have them they will be treated like royalty!


----------



## Wild_kitten (Aug 2, 2004)

it's sad when people dont respect the lives of animals, as if they believe that we have every right to put them through misery. Sorry about your rabbits but they sound happy so thats good  youhave given him a longer life than he would have and that's what matters!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

What a sweet story. Soi glad you gave him a good life. Hope your new adoptees bring you many years of happiness


----------

